# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Bug] Hud.Game.Me.ParagonTotalExp == 0 for paragon 1000 player

## JarJarD3

Hi
Sometimes while changing levels Hud.Game.Me.ParagonTotalExp is ZERO for a while and then valid value can be read.
This is annoying as I have to wait for values to stabilize.

I have noticed this before in some other plugins that "flash" invalid data on screen before they get correct values.
Arkahr NoGemsPlugin is a good example.

Code to re-produce this (you should get the idea what goes wrong):


```
class LevelTimeTracker : BasePlugin, INewAreaHandler, IInGameTopPainter, IMonsterKilledHandler
{
	double CurrentQuestProgress;
	bool waitParagonTotalExp;

	public LevelTimeTracker() { Enabled = true; }

	public void OnNewArea(bool newGame, ISnoArea area)
	{
		if (newGame && CurrentQuestProgress != 0)
		{
			logData(area, "abort");
			CurrentQuestProgress = 0;
		}
		waitParagonTotalExp = Hud.Game.Me.ParagonTotalExp == 0;
		logData(area, "new");
	}

	public void OnMonsterKilled(IMonster monster)
	{
		if (monster.IsElite && monster.Rarity == ActorRarity.Boss)
		{
			logData(Hud.Game.Me.SnoArea, "boss");
		}
	}

	public void PaintTopInGame(ClipState clipState)
	{
		// Sanity checks as changing level causes sometimes this to be temporarily zero.
		if (Hud.Game.Me.ParagonTotalExp == 0)
		{
			waitParagonTotalExp = true;
			logData(Hud.Game.Me.SnoArea, "glitch");
			return;
		}
		if (waitParagonTotalExp)
		{
			waitParagonTotalExp = false;
			logData(Hud.Game.Me.SnoArea, "new2");
		}
		if (Hud.Game.CurrentQuestProgress != CurrentQuestProgress)
		{
			if (CurrentQuestProgress == 0 && Hud.Game.CurrentQuestProgress > 0)
			{
				logData(Hud.Game.Me.SnoArea, "r-start");
			}
			else if (Hud.Game.CurrentQuestProgress == Hud.Game.MaxQuestProgress)
			{
				logData(Hud.Game.Me.SnoArea, "r-end");
			}
			else if (CurrentQuestProgress > 0 && Hud.Game.CurrentQuestProgress == 0)
			{
				logData(Hud.Game.Me.SnoArea, "r-bonus");
			}
			CurrentQuestProgress = Hud.Game.CurrentQuestProgress;
		}
	}

	void logData(ISnoArea area, string reason)
	{
		var game = Hud.Game;
		var player = game.Me;
		Hud.Debug(new StringBuilder("\t|level|")
			.Append(game.SpecialArea).Append("|")
			.Append(area.IsTown).Append("|")
			.Append(area.IsRandom).Append("|")
			.Append(area.Sno).Append("|")
			.Append(area.NameEnglish).Append("|")
			.Append("game").Append("|")
			.AppendFormat("{0:0}", game.CurrentGameTick / 60).Append("|")
			.Append(game.GameDifficulty.ToString().ToUpper()).Append("|")
			.Append(player.InGreaterRiftRank).Append("|")
			.AppendFormat("{0:0}", CurrentQuestProgress).Append("|")
			.AppendFormat("{0:0}", game.CurrentQuestProgress).Append("|")
			.Append("player").Append("|")
			.Append(player.CurrentLevelParagon).Append("|")
			.Append(ValueToString(player.ParagonTotalExp, ValueFormat.LongNumber)).Append("|")
			.Append(ValueToString(player.BonusPoolRemaining, ValueFormat.LongNumber)).Append("|")
			.Append(ValueToString(player.Materials.Gold, ValueFormat.LongNumber)).Append("|")
			.Append(ValueToString(player.Materials.DeathsBreath, ValueFormat.LongNumber)).Append("|")
			.Append(reason).Append("|")
			.ToString());
	}
}
```

Example log:


```
2019.03.21 21.36.11.276	2019.03.21 21.36.13.1726		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6009|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|new|
2019.03.21 21.36.11.278	2019.03.21 21.36.13.1746		>>>>: NEW GAME
2019.03.21 21.36.11.949	2019.03.21 21.36.13.8459		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6009|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.005	2019.03.21 21.36.13.9019		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6009|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.057	2019.03.21 21.36.13.9540		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.058	2019.03.21 21.36.13.9550		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.076	2019.03.21 21.36.13.9730		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.077	2019.03.21 21.36.13.9740		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.093	2019.03.21 21.36.13.9900		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.094	2019.03.21 21.36.13.9910		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.112	2019.03.21 21.36.14.0080		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.113	2019.03.21 21.36.14.0100		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.130	2019.03.21 21.36.14.0270		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.131	2019.03.21 21.36.14.0280		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.147	2019.03.21 21.36.14.0440		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.148	2019.03.21 21.36.14.0450		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.12.165	2019.03.21 21.36.14.0620		|level|None|True|False|332339|New Tristram|game|6010|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|10.6tr|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|new2|
2019.03.21 21.36.35.003	2019.03.21 21.36.36.8996		|level|None|True|False|168314|Hidden Camp|game|3|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|new|
2019.03.21 21.36.35.004	2019.03.21 21.36.36.9011		>>>>: NEW GAME
2019.03.21 21.36.35.114	2019.03.21 21.36.37.0112		|level|None|True|False|168314|Hidden Camp|game|3|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
2019.03.21 21.36.35.116	2019.03.21 21.36.37.0122		|level|None|True|False|168314|Hidden Camp|game|3|T13|0|0|0|player|1005|0|9.2bn|8.4bn|13k|glitch|
```

----------

